# Serra id



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I was looking into a fish and it was said to be a Red Throat Rhom. Is this actually a rhom or some other serra? Ive never seen a rhom look like this, not that it means a whole lot.

Is the picture working?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks similiar to a sanchezi from the picture


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Thats what i thought =/ and ive never heard of a "red throat rhom"

Maybe they just meant red throat serra , dunno


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me too.... To be sure, you should post a good picture of his belly in the ID section...


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

ive seen places in the past that identify sanchezi's as red throat rhoms.....almost like just another name for sanchezi's in lfs's.....my 2 cents


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Isujustice05 said:


> ive seen places in the past that identify sanchezi's as red throat rhoms.....almost like just another name for sanchezi's in lfs's.....my 2 cents


That's very true !


----------



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

Looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think thats a Sanchezi. You need a much clearer flank shot imo for a proper ID.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I don't think thats a Sanchezi. You need a much clearer flank shot imo for a proper ID.


 Come on giggles i wanna see what your guessing at........................i was stuck between a sanchezi or a couple of other juvi serras..................but decided to go for sanchezi..................


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

whats that pole behind the fish


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

guys look at it's back fin, sanchezes don't have that point in the body, i say 100% rhom.

why, i would say is most rhoms that get around 4-5-6'' seem to get that shape to them.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm with DG.
Waiting for a clearer picture.


----------

